# Best way to straighten headphone wires?



## Telimektar

Yeah don't use an iron, what I did for my HD595 is just laying the whole thing on a table with a book at the end of the wire to keep it straight, I left it like that for 2 days and now it's pretty much straight.


----------



## Outcasst

I guess it's worth a try. Don't fancy being without sound for 2 days but this is very annoying so it will be worth it.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Only thing you can really do is what the above person said. Straighten the wire out, force it to stay that way, and keep it that way for a couple days. Should straighten it right out.


----------



## chinesekiwi

run you fingers along the wire tbh. Very effective for earphones.


----------



## /Ben

Hang your earphones from the stairs or something for a coupe of days. Should do the trick.


----------



## JedixJarf

Sleeve it in paracord.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

You can also try gathering what twist ties you have lying around and using them to braid the cord; this actually works very well for my headset (which has an extremely long cord), except in a couple places where the twists in the cord are really bad. Just remember to try to hand-straighten it before you do that so the twist ties don't come undone.


----------

